# Elavil II



## Guest (Oct 17, 2001)

I have been taking the Elavil for almost 5 days and have had a little nausea, dizziness, dry mouth (which the dry mouth and dizziness are common) but also have had shakes and rapid heart beat. What I want to know is are the shakes and rapid hearbeat common or am I having a negative reaction. My dad the doc says it should go away in a week or so but I've gone home from work twice now because of it.


----------



## messenger_227 (Oct 8, 2001)

How many milligrams are you taking? I introduced at 25 and am up to 50. I would like to take more than that.I never had the side effects you seem to be experiencing. In my opinion, you should contact your doctor immediately and see what his/her opinion is.


----------



## 123456 (Jun 25, 2001)

I have been on elavil for about 9 years ... started at 25 mg and have moved up to 100 mg now. I take it night before bed. After all this time I have no idea what any side effects I may have had, so that suggests not all that many. I will say that it has changed my life though. I also take one heeping teaspoon of metamucinal i the late morning and 500 mg of calcium with breakfast and at bedtime.Hang in there, I understand that it takes a little time to have an effect.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2001)

Thanks for the advice. I'm on 25mg only. I get the same reaction from Allegra D. My doc says it should go away in a few days. If not, they are taking me off of it.


----------



## Jayann (Jun 25, 2001)

I have been taking Elavil for about 9 months. The only side effect i have had is dry mouth.I started at 10ml to 25ml to 50ml and now 75ml. It has helped me a lot with the pain thank god.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2001)

IS Elavil for anxiety or depression? Does it cause constipation like most??


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Do most of you take Elavil for IBS-D or IBS-P? At what level, do you find it effective for controlling IBS-D?


----------

